# Caring for the Fry



## Nick T. (Nov 7, 2008)

Hey Everyone.

Its my first on this forum. Looks like a great source of information and knowledgeable users  

My swordtail gave birth 2 weeks ago, i managed to find 7 of them before they got eaten by the goldfish. I keep them in a see through plastic container floating at the top of the main aquarium, in order to keep the water temp stable. I change their water from the main tank every other day. I was wondering, how long should i let them sit on their own, before i let them back into the main tank? I do have 2 big goldfish in the tank amongst others. Thats why I removed the fry from the tank in the first place. 

PS. I have another swordtail bloating up, ready to burst. The one that gave birtch in the frist place is starting to bloat up again. Those guys are fast


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Hello and welcome Nick 

Usually people will purchase a net breeder which you can get from any petstore. Its a framed out plastic square which has a mesh net pulled over it. It allows for water flow and keeps the fry save. 

Otherwise you could always set up a separate aquarium and sponge filter for them. 

I am curious why you chose to house your goldies with your other fish? How big is the tank btw?

Thank you for posting!


----------



## sawman88 (Sep 29, 2008)

i agree with ciddian.. you wont be able to keep the fry in a fry net long enough to release them into an adult tank... your going to need to set up another tank. maybe a 5 gal or a 10 gal 
and you can keep the babies in the trap for 2 week ish maybe untill they get good at recognising food
and then the next babies you get in 2 weeks can go int he breeder trap and then the fry tank... and then after about 3 more spawns your gona need another tnak.... and thus startes the mts.


----------



## Nick T. (Nov 7, 2008)

Thank you guys for your input.

I'm going to get a 5 Gal with a sponge filter next week. 

As to your question. I have a 20 galon 36/16/12. Its pretty crowded in there. I have 2 Goldies( 1 gold, 1 white/red) , 9 neons, 5 black neons (the gray ones), 3 swordtails, 3 white corrys. 

I run a 65 galon Eheim filter. The water is crystal clear. It doesn't seem to be overloaded at the moment. Got a few plants growing as well. All the fish are happy and haven't had any problems the past 3 months or so. 

I re-setup the aquarium about 3 months ago, after a 3 year hiatus. \

Thanks again,
Nick.


----------

